# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Andrew Ng

## Airicist

General Partner of AI Fund

Founder and CEO of Landing.AI

Co-founder and Chairman of Coursera

Personal website - andrewng.org

youtube.com/andrewyantakng

facebook.com/andrew.ng.96

twitter.com/AndrewYNg

linkedin.com/in/andrewyng

Andrew Ng on Wikipedia

Projects:

deeplearning.ai

Book "Machine Learning Yearning", 2016

----------


## Airicist

Machine Learning: About the class

Uploaded on Aug 15, 2011




> Stanford University will be offering a free, online machine learning class, taught by Prof. Andrew Ng. Sign up at http://ml-class.org

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu's chief scientist explains why computers won't take over the world just yet"

by  Derrick Harris
September 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

How scale is enabling deep learning

Published on Feb 17, 2016




> AI is making rapid progress. To help you stay on the leading edge, I’m recording a few videos to share the latest trends. I would love to hear your feedback+topic suggestions in comments!

----------


## Airicist

Why HPC is speeding up machine learning research

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> Why is HPC (high performance computing) speeding up machine learning and deep learning research? Thanks everyone for your feedback to the previous video. I would love your comments on this too!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Andrew Ng announces Deeplearning.ai, his new venture after leaving Baidu"

by John Mannes
June 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

AI expert Andrew Ng says AI is the new electricity | Disrupt SF 2017

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> Devin Coldewey talks to Andrew Ng about what makes an AI-first company, his vision for an AI-powered society, and the transformation of education.

----------


## Airicist

Andrew Ng - The State of Artificial Intelligence

Published on Dec 15, 2017




> Andrew Ng shares what it takes to create an “AI-first company.”
> 
> Andrew Ng is the former chief scientist at Baidu, where he led the company's Artificial Intelligence Group. He is an adjunct professor at Stanford University.
> 
> November 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "How to Choose Your First AI Project"

by Andrew Ng
February 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Fireside Chat with Andrew Ng (Landing AI)

Published on Sep 6, 2019




> Few technologists have been more central to the development of AI in the enterprise than Andrew Ng. With Landing AI and the backing of many top venture firms, Ng has the foundation to develop and launch the AI companies he thinks will be winners. We will talk about where Ng expects to see AI's biggest impacts across the enterprise.

----------


## Airicist

Andrew Ng: Deep learning, education, and real-world AI | AI podcast #73 with Lex Fridman

Feb 20, 2020




> Andrew Ng is one of the most impactful educators, researchers, innovators, and leaders in artificial intelligence and technology space in general. He co-founded Coursera and Google Brain, launched deeplearning.ai, Landing.ai, and the AI fund, and was the Chief Scientist at Baidu. As a Stanford professor, and with Coursera and deeplearning.ai, he has helped educate and inspire millions of students including me. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.

----------


## Airicist

Future of AI | Andrew Ng, Co-Founder of Coursera | Online Lecture Series | Techfest, IIT Bombay

Jul 11, 2020




> Online Lecture Series, Techfest, IIT Bombay is back with another highly inspiring leader, Andrew Ng!
> 
> When it comes to rising fields like machine learning, artificial intelligence and computer vision, Andrew Yan-Tak Ng is one of the names you hear first.
> 
> Being the co-founder of Coursera and deeplearning.ai, he has taught millions of eager learners worldwide through his online courses. He is also the mastermind behind Google Brain, a deep learning research team at Google which combines open-ended machine learning research with information systems and large-scale computing resources.
> 
> Professor of Computer Science and Electrical Engineering at Stanford University, he has undertaken several research projects related to data mining and machine learning. His work has earned him several awards and he has gifted the world of technology with hundreds of his published papers.
> 
> Watch Prof. Andrew Ng talk about his life journey and experience, the future of AI and it's impact on the society!

----------

